# art ?



## vieukh (26 Juin 2010)

bonjour

question de nioub curieux:
peut-on parler d'art, ici ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> question de nioub curieux:
> peut-on parler d'art, ici ?



Oui...


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Juin 2010)

En même temps, si c'est pour développer comme ça...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> En même temps, si c'est pour développer comme ça...



Certes...


----------



## vieukh (26 Juin 2010)

merci

je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un connait l"étreinte" de rodin.
bien que j'aie examiné un certain nombre de livres consacrés à rodin, je n'en ai jamais trouvé trace.
(sauf dans un livre américain traitant de l'art érotique)
pour être plus clair; je m'intéresse à l'&#339;uvre érotique de rodin; (les scultures essentiellement).
on n'en trouve -curieusement- nulle trace dans les livres qui lui sont consacrés.
la pudibonderie américaine aurait elle fait des émules en france ?
quoi qu'il en soit, si vous pouvez me mettre sur une piste&#8230;
merci d'avance


----------



## Gronounours (26 Juin 2010)

Et hop !


----------



## vieukh (26 Juin 2010)

comment dites-vous : lol ?
ces pistes là ne manquent pas à paris&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (26 Juin 2010)

Ce que tu appelles "l'étreinte", es tu sur que ce n'est pas plus connu sous le nom "Le baiser" ?


----------



## Gronounours (26 Juin 2010)

J'ai bien des liens pour l'étreinte, mais je risque de mettre plus d'un doigt dans la charte


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juin 2010)

On veut bien donner une piste... mais là t'arrives trop tard, t'as loupé l'étreinte.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2010)

Rodin érotique

@ Romuald : non, il s'agit bien de l'"Étreinte" 

PS : il y a déjà un sujet sur l'art au bar.


----------



## Romuald (27 Juin 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> @ Romuald : non, il s'agit bien de l'"Étreinte"



Au temps pour moi. Son autre petit nom c'est 'Amour et Psyché'. En plus j'ai l'impression que "l'étreinte', ou plutôt "The embrace" est une dénomination purement US.
Et pour le Rodin érotique une petite page ouèbe


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Au temps pour moi. Son autre petit nom c'est 'Amour et Psyché'. En plus j'ai l'impression que "l'étreinte', ou plutôt "The embrace" est une dénomination purement US.
> Et pour le Rodin érotique une petite page ouèbe



"Cachez-moi ces seins que mon iPad ne saurait montrer." SJ


----------



## Romuald (27 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> "Cachez-moi ces seins que mon iPad ne saurait montrer." SJ



Sur qu'avec un nom de site comme anakedworld.canalblog.com, ça ne va pas passer sous les fourches caudines !


----------



## pascalformac (27 Juin 2010)

parler d'art

étreintes
baiser
art érotique

bientôt on y  parlera dard


----------



## vieukh (28 Juin 2010)

bonsoir et merci à tous.
mais aucunes de ces scultures n'est "l'étreinte".
je possède une photocopie de cette &#339;uvre; malheureusement, j'ignore si je peux la joindre.
question de copyright, etc&#8230;
pouvez-vous me dire si je le peux ?
je m'intéresse à l'&#339;uvre érotique scultée de rodin.
et le moins que l'on puisse dire est qu'elle n'est pas largement divulguée !
j'espère ne pas commettre d'impair, ni "troller", ce n'est pas mon but.
je pense, simplement, qu'il doit bien exister des gens plus cultivés que moi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juin 2010)

Hum... Le cours Florent a encore de beaux jours devant lui...


----------



## jugnin (29 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Et hop !
> 
> bande



Ah non. Ceci est une bande cyclable, mon bon.

ça, c'est une piste :


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juin 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> je m'intéresse à l'uvre érotique scultée de rodin.
> et le moins que l'on puisse dire est qu'elle n'est pas largement divulguée!


normal , elle n'existe pas!

A la rigueur oeuvre scul*p*tée

quant à érotisme c'est tout et rien
c' est affaire de définition
Aussi bien chez l'artiste que chez le spectateur


----------



## vieukh (29 Juin 2010)

le rouge me monte au front
comment ai-je pu faire une faute pareille ? 
vous m'en voyez sincèrement désolé (et honteux).
cela dit, si ce topic (c'est bien cela ?) franchit les limites de l'admissible sur le forum, 
je laisserais tomber.
je ne suis pas venu ici pour provoquer.
(cela, je le réserve à mes proches)
avec mes excuses


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juin 2010)

les modos fermeront ou effaceront si selon eux c'est ""choquant"
(peu de risques, surtout que pour l'instant c'est surtout amenagement urbain )


----------



## vieukh (30 Juin 2010)

je ne vais plus dire que je suis nioube; tout le monde - je pense - l'a compris.
mais, j'ai encore une question : puis-je, ou ne puis-je pas joindre l'image scannée de l'illustration d'un livre ?
je reconnais n'être pas très au fait des implications légales


----------



## boodou (30 Juin 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> question de nioub curieux:
> peut-on parler d'art, ici ?





Bonsoir

Question :
Peut-on parler des double-pseudos, ici ?


----------



## vieukh (30 Juin 2010)

???


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Juin 2010)

Oah l'autre hé. 

Mais...
Mais mais mais, mais comment monsieur?
De quoi parlez vous donc? 


A d'autres hé.


----------



## r e m y (30 Juin 2010)

voila ce que me trouve Google pour "Rodin étreinte"..... mais ça ne ressemble pas à du Rodin.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2010)

Moi, je connais l'étreinte glorieuse - mais je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit une sculpture. En tous cas, ça n'a pas été gravé dans le marbre pour les générations ultérieures.


----------



## vieukh (30 Juin 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> voila ce que me trouve Google pour "Rodin étreinte"..... mais ça ne ressemble pas à du Rodin.



bonjour
et merci

effectivement ce n'est pas du rodin.
le thème est le même mais, vu par rodin, c'est autrement plus fort.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## vieukh (30 Juin 2010)

bonsoir
et merci
c'est interessant,
mais ce n'est toujours pas cela !


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juin 2010)

Sinon, ça avance les cours chez Florent ?


----------



## jugnin (30 Juin 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Sinon, ça avance les cours chez Florent ?



Pas des masses, dirait-on.


----------



## vieukh (1 Juillet 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Hum... Le cours Florent a encore de beaux jours devant lui...




bonsoir

pas tout compris, là
suis peut-être un peu niais.


----------



## tirhum (1 Juillet 2010)

T'écris presque comme p4mac !...


----------



## vieukh (1 Juillet 2010)

bonsoir

c'est agaçant.
j'ai l'impression de me faire chambrer, mais je ne comprends pas (du) tout
décidément !


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> T'écris presque comme p4mac !...


heureusement que t'as mis _presque_

mon style est unique
(certains disent  heureusement)



vieukh a dit:


> bonsoir
> 
> c'est agaçant.
> j'ai l'impression de me faire chambrer,


tu crois?


précision
le Bar Macg c'est avant tout une cour de récré
avec , en plus , rien qu'un un  ramassis  de geeks 
donc forcément  débiles, incultes, obsédés sexuels , comme tout le monde le sait bien


si tu tiens absolument à discuter hyper serieusement de Rodin vaut mieux aller faire ca dans des lieux dédiés
Par contre tu risques de ne pas y rigoler beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> c'est agaçant.
> j'ai l'impression de me faire chambrer


 
vieukh, on n'oserait pas.
vieukh, roulant pour notre propre compte,
vieukh, on narre nos p'tites blagues,
vieukh, rétint la lumière dans nos têtes à claques si tu le peux.


Et au final, gamins que nous sommes, de la boutade, vieukh, on va te faire maître-parrain-père, verseau du mythe !


----------



## jugnin (1 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> bonsoir
> 
> c'est agaçant.
> j'ai l'impression de me faire chambrer, mais je ne comprends pas (du) tout&#8230;
> décidément !



alaincha, c'est toi ? :love:


----------



## aCLR (1 Juillet 2010)

Bon, tu nous la poste quand ta photocopie de Rodin ?


----------



## vieukh (1 Juillet 2010)

bonjour

avant de le faire, j'aimerais savoir si je le peux.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> avant de le faire, j'aimerais savoir si je le peux.



faudrait plus tarder... ils annoncent une canicule...


----------



## Aescleah (1 Juillet 2010)

Bien disons que, puisqu'il s'agit d'une photocopie, je crois que le copyright, il a déjà dû en prendre un coup dans la gueule... Donc bon...


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> avant de le faire, j'aimerais savoir si je le peux.


très simple

tu le fais et tu verras
remarque je te cache pas qu'on s'en tamponne de l'image elle même , ce truc est sur la toile partout, Rodin est  mondialement connu et etudié 
 et en plus il en existe plusieurs versions - exemplaires dans le monde en divers tailles aussi bien au Musée Rodin que la Tate de Londres
c'est sans doute la carte postale Rodin la plus vendue 
(avec le balzac et les portes)

Si c'est du porno de haute voltige tu experimenteras des actions d'hommes verts ( ou d'Amok )
si t'as de la chance c'est édité ou  ca ferme
mis peut etre accompagné  d'un ban temporaire ou definitif
( surtout si c'est une photo ancienne de mackie sur les trottoirs de menilmontant)


----------



## vieukh (1 Juillet 2010)

bonjour

merci pascalformac

j'ai essayé d'envoyer mon document, mais j'ai échoué (encore une fois !)
(format non valide)
alors, avant d'aller plus loin, il me semble préférable de mieux me familiariser avec macge
un chose m'étonne:
j'ai fait des recherches, mais je n'ai jamais trouvé trace de cette uvre, sur le net.
je l'avais vue au musée, il y a quelques années.
en revanche, lors de ma dernière visite, elle avait disparu.
quoi qu'il en soit, le but de mes questions était surtout de savoir si rodin avait "commis"
d'autres uvres du même genre.
j'ignore ce que peuvent en penser les autres, mais, en ce qui me concerne, j'ai du mal à associer le mot pornographie à un travail de rodin.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juillet 2010)

Qu'est-ce qu'il fait chaud !


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> merci pascalformac
> 
> ...


ou tu es top boulay ou tu utilises des formats top zarbes

tous les bons  sites hebergeurs  acceptent des formats classiques d'images ( jpeg png  pdf etc)
et comme il ne s'agit pas de faire une analyse au microscope electronique 
fais une saisie ecran hebergée en jpg png etc
et basta cosi



> j'ai fait des recherches, mais je n'ai jamais trouvé trace de cette &#339;uvre, sur le net.
> je l'avais vue au musée, il y a quelques années.
> en revanche, lors de ma dernière visite, elle avait disparu.


c'est un complot
 c'est clair

j'imagine que ce sera l'ooccasion pour ce nullissime " Dan Brun" de pondre un n'eme navet j'ai déjà le titre  _Ze Rodin code_
( et avec un film avec  depardiou- rodin, bien nul aussi )




> jquoi qu'il en soit, le but de mes questions était surtout de savoir si  rodin avait "commis"
> d'autres &#339;uvres du même genre.'ignore ce que peuvent en penser les autres, mais, en ce qui me concerne, j'ai du mal à associer le mot pornographie à un travail de rodin.


toi non , mais d'autres oui
Rodin a fait pas mal de trucs ouvertement olé olé
n'importe quelle bonne histoire de l'art ou bio de Rodin en parle


----------

